# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra në kompjuter >  Loje shahu ne pc.....?

## beni67

A mundet ndonjeri te me tregoje ku te shkarkoj loje shahu . Do te me pelqente te luaja me kompjuterin apo dhe me ndonje shok. Vec kesaj a mund te kete ndonje loje shahu qe une mund ta shkarkoj ne celular....Faleminderit

----------


## Harakiri

The Underdogs ka disa lojera shahu megjithate nuk jane te gjitha freeware.

----------


## Ice Man

heii Beni ja nje loje shahu shum e mire http://www.speedyshare.com/472655834.html, esht freeware , por nuk e di se a mundesh ta futesh ne celular bye bye

----------


## Gerrard

Ice Man nuk gjete ndonje loje ku ka lojtar te mesem dhe jo mjeshtra qe kan nga 40 vjet qe luajne. Me boni spektakel dreqi s'me la me more fryme qe e mbaj dhe veten si lojtar i forte jo do si do. po ky qe me ra mua ishte gogol fare  :perqeshje:

----------


## Arti_St

luani ne instantchess.com me njerez real se me programe nuk behet dot

----------


## strange

hyri ketu http://www.playchess.com/ shkarkoje ate programin dhe eshte loj shahu online pra mund te luash  permjet internetit edhe me shqiptar tjer neper bote eshte shum loj e mire babi im luen tan diten  :ngerdheshje:   :ngerdheshje:

----------


## King_Arthur

une kam istaluar nje loje ne pc Kasparov chess  . shume e mire dhe luaj gjithe diten .

----------


## FreeZe

shko tek www.flyordie.com 
tek pjesa e shahut rregjitrohu dhe ke lojtare nga e gjithe bota.Ka shqiptare sa te duash tek ky link.

----------


## gentjanshakaj

> A mundet ndonjeri te me tregoje ku te shkarkoj loje shahu . Do te me pelqente te luaja me kompjuterin apo dhe me ndonje shok. Vec kesaj a mund te kete ndonje loje shahu qe une mund ta shkarkoj ne celular....Faleminderit


as une se di vallahi se te luash shah

----------


## Bamba

Vista e ka vete.

----------

